# Something for the Christians



## WaltL1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ya'll might enjoy this. Some great historical stuff.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 10, 2017)

Don't have to be a believer to appreciate a beautiful song and culture.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 10, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Don't have to be a believer to appreciate a beautiful song and culture.


Yep.
Powerful photos.
ALMOST makes you wanna jump in and join them


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 10, 2017)

To me personally, those photos are snapshots in time of what
unpolluted, raw belief looks like.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 11, 2017)

Been there. Done that.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Been there. Done that.


If that was in black and white, it would have fit into the video perfectly.

Well except for that one guy's watch


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> To me personally, those photos are snapshots in time of what
> unpolluted, raw belief looks like.



Do you mean that you think that there weren't pastors at those churches sneaking money from the offering plate for a new Oldsmobile, a couple more of bottles of alcohol or looking for young, innocent boys to mess with? 

I think we have a tendency to think of the good ol' days as if they were perfect. The good ol' days being days that we didn't actually live through. Most of the time, those days had exactly the same or very similar things going on.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Do you mean that you think that there weren't pastors at those churches sneaking money from the offering plate for a new Oldsmobile, a couple more of bottles of alcohol or looking for young, innocent boys to mess with?



Of course not. Those practices go back 1000s of years.
Except for the new Oldsmobile part.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Do you mean that you think that there weren't pastors at those churches sneaking money from the offering plate for a new Oldsmobile, a couple more of bottles of alcohol or looking for young, innocent boys to mess with?
> 
> I think we have a tendency to think of the good ol' days as if they were perfect. The good ol' days being days that we didn't actually live through. Most of the time, those days had exactly the same or very similar things going on.




That's true but I would still trade these days for them days for reasons not related to religion.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Do you mean that you think that there weren't pastors at those churches sneaking money from the offering plate for a new Oldsmobile, a couple more of bottles of alcohol or looking for young, innocent boys to mess with?
> 
> I think we have a tendency to think of the good ol' days as if they were perfect. The good ol' days being days that we didn't actually live through. Most of the time, those days had exactly the same or very similar things going on.


No actually what I meant was at that very moment in time none of those other things (the pollution) were happening.
Now maybe 15 minutes after the service was over, I have no doubt you may have heard "Did you see Martha? I don't think she was really praying, she was just moving her lips" or maybe "Hey Emmette, ya gotta love a good wet gown contest right" elbow elbow snicker snicker.

At the moment of the picture, raw belief is what was happening.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> No actually what I meant was at that very moment in time none of those other things (the pollution) were happening.
> Now maybe 15 minutes after the service was over, I have no doubt you may have heard "Did you see Martha? I don't think she was really praying, she was just moving her lips" or maybe "Hey Emmette, ya gotta love a good wet gown contest right" elbow elbow snicker snicker.
> 
> At the moment of the picture, raw belief is what was happening.



Got it. It's a good set of shots.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey hobbs,
Tell me about that Bible that you see at 1:10


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2017)

Old photos of that era and the stories from my elders remind me of "hard times" more than good. Slavery, war, poverty, hunger, early death, bad health, bad working conditions, not much education, no electricity, no running water, and on & on.

I guess going to my Grandmother's house was the tail end of that era for me. She still had an outhouse and I'd see someone plowing with a mule. She lived in a tar paper cabin. She was also very religious. 

I wonder if hard times made one more religious and our easy times makes one less? Perhaps not and it's just education for some. 

Maybe hard times will come again no more;


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> I think we have a tendency to think of the good ol' days as if they were perfect. The good ol' days being days that we didn't actually live through. Most of the time, those days had exactly the same or very similar things going on.



Maybe, but not to the extent they are today.  Things were dealt with differently. 

My stepfather was the son of a sharecropper.  They went into town one Sat. to sell cotton.  A stranger approached my stepfather who was just a boy, and gave him a candy bar.  Promised him more if he would meet him under the river bridge that night.  Long story short.  The stranger was met that Sat. night by my stepfathers dad, uncle and some neighbors with bats and clubs.   Wasn't pretty, but it solved the problem.  

Today nobody would think of doing that.  Well,maybe a few.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Old photos of that era and the stories from my elders remind me of "hard times" more than good. Slavery, war, poverty, hunger, early death, bad health, bad working conditions, not much education, no electricity, no running water, and on & on.
> 
> I guess going to my Grandmother's house was the tail end of that era for me. She still had an outhouse and I'd see someone plowing with a mule. She lived in a tar paper cabin. She was also very religious.
> 
> ...


You look at that and then think about the fact that these days we get really perturbed if our hot pizza doesn't show up at the door in 30mins or less.
Shame on us.

We also forget, that those pictures aren't ancient history.
The same thing exists today, it just looks different.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 12, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> You look at that and then think about the fact that these days we get really perturbed if our hot pizza doesn't show up at the door in 30mins or less.
> Shame on us.
> 
> We also forget, that those pictures aren't ancient history.
> The same thing exists today, it just looks different.



If only we had pictures of the hard times over the past 100,000 years of human history.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 13, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> If only we had pictures of the hard times over the past 100,000 years of human history.


I picture a little cave family grunting "You wanna see some hard times? We'll show you some hard times. Now pass that bone over here so I can gnaw on it".


----------

